# Salt Fork Ice Sunday the 9th... Anyone?



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Wanna get out on the ice before its gone, anyone else? Cabin Bay area has been productive, gonna target the eyes more. Its hard to leave feeding crappie to "hole hop" looking for eyes! Weather will be nice, fish should be gettin their feed bag on! Anyone know if SF Outdoors is open yet, and do they have minnows?:B


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

I thought that Salt Fork Outdoors was open year round. Also, I thought they carried minnows all the time as well.


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

They opened back up yesterday and they have all bait in stock 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks for the info!! Minnows over this way are 2.50 A DOZEN! Hoping to get some more guys out, weather looks great! If anyone wants to tag along, let me know...


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

I_WALL_I said:


> Thanks for the info!! Minnows over this way are 2.50 A DOZEN! Hoping to get some more guys out, weather looks great! If anyone wants to tag along, let me know...


 heck i will fish with you guys im not sure where cabin bay is though ? i will be coming on 22 i normally put my shanty on below the old cemetery and head to the boat ramp and fish the shore line above the big rock


----------



## ranger175a (Apr 20, 2011)

Just follow the signs in the park for the cabins.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

ranger175a said:


> Just follow the signs in the park for the cabins.


roger that Ranger dodge the squatch poo and follow the signs 

thanks


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Wave is bringing the power auger, next year I hope santa brings me one! Got a few people so far that are gonna be there. These longer days should have the fish on fire! Hope to see some of you out! Hey Tin, a local fishing legend dips all his swims in squach poo and gets a limit at the spillway!


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

I_WALL_I said:


> Wave is bringing the power auger, next year I hope santa brings me one! Got a few people so far that are gonna be there. These longer days should have the fish on fire! Hope to see some of you out! Hey Tin, a local fishing legend dips all his swims in squach poo and gets a limit at the spillway!


i water my mater plants with squatch poo tea i pick it up along the horse trails at Saltfork its everywhere


----------



## nethersdoug (Feb 16, 2010)

I am trying to decide if that tea grows great big hairy screaming tomatoes. Sounds to me as though that would be rather annoying in the middle of the night close to home. On the serious side, I might just catch up with the rest of you late this morning. Sounds like fun, one last trip onto big water before we get the boats out of the garage. I will be the old bucket fart with the red Licking Valley hat and 6 inch hand auger.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Hope to see ya, Doug! Heading out soon!


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Met up w/ Wavewarrier and friends on Sunday morning for what looks like our last ice outing at SF... had a good time, but the fish were lock-jawed. Typical multi-species day, 1 eye, lots of small crappie, coupla bluegill, even a small perch and a few channel cat. Nethersdoug met us, we fished the channels and walked out to the point leading out to the main lake. Ice was a good clear 8-9" w a coupla inches of crap on top, got softer as the day went on. Always fun with Jeff and Jeff!


----------



## nethersdoug (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for the trip, holes and conversation guys. Was a beautiful day on the ice other than the fish were not cooperative. Hope to see some of you later in the spring. Buckeye and Dillon for me for a while. I do like to catch those crappies. Cold water and straight onto ice equals good eating.


----------

